# VP6DX - Ducie isl.

## RA3CQ

from The ARRL Letter, Vol 26, No 26 
Website: http://www.arrl.org/ on June 29, 2007 
View comments about this article! 



Ducie Island, VP6, DXpedition Gears Up:
The Daily DX reports that the Ducie Island DXpedition Team, VP6DX, has been busy behind the scenes preparing for the much anticipated February 2008 DXpedition. It was also announced that the VP6DX team decided to extend the duration of the DXpedition. Plans are to depart Mangareva Island, part of the Gambier Islands in French Polynesia, via ship on February 5, 2008 and head for Pitcairn Island; this trip normally takes about 36 hours. The ops will spend a few hours on Pitcairn before taking another 36 hour trip boat ride to Ducie Island; they plan to arrive at sunrise on February 9, and hope to be up and running within 24 hours. The team needs to be back on Mangareva by March 3. If all goes well, including the weather, they will have VP6 on the air for as long as 19 days. There is a slight chance of a short visit to another uninhabited island if things on Ducie slow down. Henderson Island (also VP6, not a separate DXCC entity) is the only island on the way to and from Ducie Island. 

Source: 

The ARRL Letter Vol. 26, No. 26 June 29, 2007

----------


## RA3CQ

.   :Very Happy:

----------

> >> The Ducie Island, VP6DX, operation continues to take shape with all of
> ...


 :wink: 
  ,   ?...
   ...  ... ...

----------


## Stan UN8GA

?     ...
   ,      -.

----------


## RA3CQ

>> The VP6DX team, except WA6CDR, Robin, who is aboard the Braveheart,
>> made it to Papeete, French Polynesia.  Monday the team had lunch with
>> some of the local FO hams.  The team was expected to have their first
>> team meeting Monday evening.  They will fly to Mangareva Tuesday
>> morning (5:40 AM local), where they will board the Braveheart around
>> noon (local time) today.  Once they set sail it will take about 72
>> hours to reach Ducie Island.  Upon arrival the team plans to set up
>> all seven stations to commence operations simultaneously, either on
>> February 11th or 12th.

 .
      .

----------


## RA3CQ

http://sq8aqd.net/3y0e/

----------


## rv3mi

?
   :-)

----------


## Yan

> ?
>    :-)


  :  :    -    RV2FW/1    - 10*     ,

----------


## RA3CQ

30   13.17 z
      5.

----------


## RA3CQ

>,      160  1320z.    
>  

  ?
   DX     .

>        ,RA4LW

,  ""  .     .

 >         >. 

    .
,     " ",    ""   .
    ,     (  ).
   .
    .
    .
    ,    .
   160         VP6DX.
 .
       .
 .

> UA0MF   ? 

UA0MF  ,  .

----------


## RA3CQ

>   ? 
>   

,  ,    3Y0E .   :Very Happy: 

 VP6DX     SP.
,  ,   340 .

----------


## RA3CQ

>     -   ?   >     

 ,  - ?
. .
 ,  9 .

----------


## RA3CQ

To RX4HX
, , 3Y  VP6?
3Y   20 SSB  ,  VP6DX     .

----------


## UR0MC

> >     -   ?   >     
> 
>  ,  - ?
> . .
>  ,  9 .


   .       160 N8S.                   .
  .

 ::beer::

----------


## UX7VA

4L5A  ,   , ?    QRX?

----------


## RA3CQ

To 4L5A
>,          160      .

To UR0MC
, -,      .
-,    .
-,  ,       
.       .
-,    ,  QSO     ?
-,      ,    N8S?
-,      "... .."

----------


## UR0MC

> To 4L5A
> >,          160      .
> 
> To UR0MC
> , -,      .
> -,    .
> -,  ,       
> .       .
> -,    ,  QSO     ?
> ...


       ,      .,    .

----------


## RA3CQ

- , 3.
, , 12  10  .

----------


## RA3CQ

.
     VP6DX ,     .
  30   20 .
.

----------


## YL2MU

To: RA3CQ & UR0MC
,     ,          -  .        .  , ,  !

----------


## UR0MC

0355   . 160 80 40 30 20 17 15. 12  10  . RTTY  30         :Sad:

----------


## ut7uv

40 CW/SSB,  30 CW.     40. -       80,      310    .
73! UT7UV

----------


## RA3CQ

6Y1LZ     80  .
    VP6DX  TI9KK (80  40)   .
,       .
   .

----------


## 4Z5ML

> 40 CW/SSB,  30 CW.     40. -       80,      310    .
> 73! UT7UV


 , ...   :Very Happy: 

   .        30 ,     -  "".  -   .  ,    5   .      .   .    ,   .  .    ,      . VP6DX  30     -   .           30  .  .    .    . 8)

----------


## rv3mi

7.002   80 .

      20  ...
14.002   340 .  RA3AUU
  -  ,  S-9

----------


## YL2MU

> .     .    30 .


 ,        Log :-)   ,  .  ,    .

----------


## rv3mi

14   :Sad: 
  .

----------


## EY8MM

!    80  40.   !

----------


## EY8MM

03Z    18  21.  24  .

----------


## R3BM

-      -   (05:14)    3781.  ,           ,       ,   -84   .
    .     HR CFM.

----------


## ut7uv

ux1aa
MonstIR antenna 50m high
    17 ,    20- /.
73! UT7UV

----------

